# Goat Housing



## goat500 (Jul 18, 2012)

can someone please post some pics of there goat barns or pens


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 18, 2012)

This is the doe barn, with 4 inside stalls and large loafing area.  My goats each have their own feeder and are chained while they eat.

Can you see the slight overhang from the "garage door side' to the lower side?  That's open, with l/2 inch square "hardware" cloth so no predators or birds can get in there.  Makes for great ventilation.






  Buck barn, can be separated into two areas with each having a pen.






  Frontal view of doe barn, side loafing area has garage doors on each end for daytime ventilation.  I have a large fan to move air.

Both these barns are made of recycled "insurance claim" metal.  DH tore down a couple old buildings here on the ranch and salvaged the lumber, some of it was cypress, that's what he made the inside stall doors with.  All this is just about 75 ft. behind our house.  I can keep an eye on the whole thing from my kitchen window.  We also have a large chicken house made with recycled materials.

Remember ventilate, ventilate, ventilate.

DonnaBelle


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 18, 2012)

Probably not what you are looking for, but my Meat goats get a portable shade for the rotational grazing set-up. The dairy goats have a 3-sided run in shade. We have a 20'x50' combo hay shelter/milking shelter that is made from hoops and a "billboard" tarp.

Here is the portable shade:


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 19, 2012)

This is the side view of my goat's pasture shed.  They go into another barn for evening sleep.






Hay rack...one in each room.






Two rooms...one smaller for 2 alpaca and larger for goats.  Rooms divided by 3/4 wall.  Door on each end for access and ventilation.

Shed is made from rough-cut hemlock, pressure treated base and steel roof.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2012)

Goatherd that is just showing off. 

bjjohns that is a good idea for rotational grazing, we use Polydome nursery calf huts.  They work well but are a little pricey. 


Our main shelter is a pole barn with a dirt floor for kidding season and the creepfeed area is inside it. 

then we use the large polydome calf huts out in the field for animals that don't have access to the barn.Also use feed bin ring halves and line them up in a tunnel. 

We also have some side pens along side an overhang on our barn. 


this is some of the polydomes and feed bin rings, but this picture was taken after a storm and a tree fell on it. We were able to pop out the dents and the polydom is in pretty good shape still










Our creep feed area in the main barn











Our main barn. the blue thing is a sheep mineral feeder.  This picture also shows some of our grain feeders. I really like this design. We have found the 5 foot feeders are a pretty good manageable length. Heavy enough that the goats don't move them around too much, they can't tip them over, but they are still light enough that one person can move them around. The top is to keep them from standing in them and also helps slow down head butting from some of the bossier does. 





Side of the barn where the overhang is, We have 4 pens and we store our hay, The cattle panels do have 4x4 or hog panels attached to them, because the goats will get out of the cattle panels. 





Inside of the barn prior to kidding,Everything is portable and can be taken out of the barn so all we have to do is drive the tractor in to clean out. Normally we clean out the barn everyother year. We do deep bedding for the winter.
Blue barrells have heat lamps in them for newborn kids.















Heat lamp barell in use


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 19, 2012)

Mine is simple...just a small shelter. Their food and water are inside but also a partisan for sleep area.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2012)

catahoula what is your shelter made out of?  Looks like silo bin rings, but I am thinking it could be a purchased kit or fencing bent around and covered with a canvas.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 19, 2012)

bbjohns, what are the dimensions or your portable shelter?  Any suggestion for building one.

20, the feed bin rings are they from a grain silo?


----------



## sawfish99 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is a thread about my shelter:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16374 

Here is our other shelter:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14856


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> bbjohns, what are the dimensions or your portable shelter?  Any suggestion for building one.
> 
> 20, the feed bin rings are they from a grain silo?


yes, but purchased new, not from an old one taken down.


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 19, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> catahoula what is your shelter made out of?  Looks like silo bin rings, but I am thinking it could be a purchased kit or fencing bent around and covered with a canvas.


you can make a quick one of these using tarps from billboard tarps and a bender from Lost Creek. Build a 10'x10' frame from fence line posts & corners (available at you local big box hardware store), and add 4 - 90 degree brackets from the same area. Wanna be cheap, just build your hoops from GREY PLASTIC CONDUIT (3/4") - they grey is UV resistant. I've got 3 or 4nof these hanging around here.


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 19, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> bbjohns, what are the dimensions or your portable shelter?  Any suggestion for building one.


7ish wide by 9ish long. It's made completely from rough cut lumber, and used sheet metal. The entire cost of that thijng (excluding labor) was under $30. Everything was bought at auction except the screws, the nailer plates, and the 1/2" rods used for rear axles.

Height is 4' in the rear, and 5ish feet in the front.

Suggestions? Yeah, reinforce the heck out of the bottom. Rocks, divots and bumps twist and torque the whole bottom of it more than you can think. It took two sessions of adding nailer plates before we could even successfully tow it out to the rotational pen.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 19, 2012)

*Wow you guys got some NICE set-ups! *


----------



## zelloniszoo (Jul 19, 2012)

when we first got goats (2pygmies) we had a 10x10 dog kennel with a big doghouse in it for them to be shut in at night for security and 200ft of 4ft high field fence


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 19, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> catahoula what is your shelter made out of?  Looks like silo bin rings, but I am thinking it could be a purchased kit or fencing bent around and covered with a canvas.


Hi,
This is my old post about my shelter....
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18513

We had a lot of fun building it but I think it will be too small in a year or so when my kids are bigger. We plan to build a covered, carport like structure to increase their protected area for rain and snow in the future. Will probably use the same material again.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 20, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I remembered you posting about  this shelter.  Glad to see my memory isn't that bad.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 20, 2012)

zelloniszoo said:
			
		

> when we first got goats (2pygmies) we had a 10x10 dog kennel with a big doghouse in it for them to be shut in at night for security and 200ft of 4ft high field fence


When we first started we had 6 acres with a really bad fence around it.  That was it. We brought home 7 does and 4 were bred. Luckily they were due in warmer weather.  That was 15 years ago.


----------

